# [OT] AMD-Athlon 64 und Athlon 64-FX

## hoschi

Viel sagen braucht man nicht, www.computerbase.de !

Da warten geballte 57 Seiten auf euch  :Very Happy: 

Mein persönliches Fazit:

Klasse @ AMD, entweder hol ich mir noch nen Athlon-XP mit KT880  oder warte bis anfang 2004 und schnapp mit den Athlon-FX für Sockel939 (Intel bezieh ich sowieso nicht in betracht, AMD-Fan)

Aber hier wir jeder sein persönliches Fazit ziehen...

Übrigens:

Die Anti-64Bit P4EE wurden laut www.heise.de in QuakeIII auch weggefegt  :Very Happy: 

Grüße

Bitte keine Flamewars, ich weiß wie sowas enden kann

Edit:

Topic bearbeitet.

----------

